# Dubai bar Opening (or rather closing) Hours



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I happened to drop my sweet little arse into a bar in bur dubai earlier, apparantly from 4-6pm ALL bars in Dubai emirate are closed...

Any idea why?

Incidently, I'm typing this at an internet cafe and the manufacturer or the keyboard is called TOSS.

Sums it all up really....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I happened to drop my sweet little arse into a bar in bur dubai earlier, apparantly from 4-6pm ALL bars in Dubai emirate are closed...
> 
> Any idea why?
> 
> ...


really? does that apply to weekends as well, i think I have been to some on weekends to watch soccer that where open at those times. maybe its a week day thing or its just that bar that you went to!


----------

